# Toxic Squalene Added to Flu Vaccines



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

...same toxin that caused Gulf War Syndrome being added to flu vaccines

Quote:

Compulsory vaccination has long been a requirement to serve in the U.S. armed forces, and it is well documented that many of the vaccines administered to servicemen over the years have been experimental in nature, meaning they contained untested adjuvants and other questionable additives.

But it has recently come to our attention that the highly toxic vaccine adjuvant squalene MF59, which was first given to servicemen back during the first Gulf War and later linked to causing Gulf War syndrome, is now being added to some civilian flu vaccines.

At a 2010 gathering of the American Rally for Personal Rights in Chicago, registered nurse and retired Air Force Captain Richard Rovet warned his listening audience about the dangers of squalene MF59, the devastation and horrors of which he witnessed first hand during his time in the service. 

The experimental oil-in-water adjuvant, which was forced on all servicemen beginning in 1999 via the mandatory anthrax vaccine, caused many of Capt. Rovet's comrades to suffer severe and permanent side effects. One of Capt. Rovet's closest friends, in fact, was actually killed as a result of squalene MF59.

Full story: http://www.naturalnews.com/042241_Gu...ines_MF59.html


----------



## Anne (Sep 27, 2013)

Arrrggh; how do we know what's in the vaccines we take anymore - guess everyone's heard about the problems with Gardasil too; scary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

It is scary, I try to avoid all those types of vaccinations (and pharmaceuticals)...too bad they target boys and girls with that Gardasil vaccine.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

As with denying the fact that veterans were/are suffering the effects of exposure to Agent Orange (and blue and white and all the others...), aren't they also denying the Gulf War Syndrome?  Problem solved.  Deny.  Deny.  Deny.  There is no problem.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't have a link any more' but I remember reading that back in the 60's, they were also experimenting with LSD on the troops,  and this is apparently at least part of the reason for the horrible flashbacks that some of our Vietnam war veterans experience. The article said they can try to treat the vets with counseling, but there is nothing they can do that will actually stop the blackouts and flashbacks from using these drugs on our military men and women. 

Then, making it even worse, they seem to either deny having any part of it from the VA, or they simply keep the guys drugged up on strong tranquilizer type of drugs.
Vaccines in general have long been known to be dangerous, just because they incubate them in eggs, and any diseases that the chicken has are passed along to the person that gets the vaccine. Or animal that gets the shot, in pet vaccines.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2013)

Some links to info here on vets...http://gulfwarvets.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2013)

More facts and food for thought...http://www.infowars.com/tips-for-countering-vaccination-advocates-and-influencing-others/


----------

